

Walking a hay maze: unintended exploitable data hidden in plain sight - RiderOfGiraffes
http://benjamin-meyer.blogspot.com/2010/01/hay-maze.html

======
RiderOfGiraffes
This was originally submitted here:
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1028317>

It was, however, not submitted as a URL so it might never have been seen, and
I liked it. The author wrote this:

 _Often when working on a problem you are able to apply a general algorithm to
solve it, but if you look under the surface you are able to find all sorts of
hidden data about the specific problem that can be exploited. Recently I went
walking through a hay maze and discovered just that. While I could take every
right hand turn just by opening my eyes and ears I could solve it a tenth of
that time. I wrote up the experience and thought you might enjoy it._

